# NB - Problem mit Klassennamen



## bronks (25. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe ein uraltes Strutsprojekt geschnappt und die Sourcen in NetBeans5.0 gesteckt. Achtung: Bei den rot markierten Buchstaben die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten.

Build+Run = Läuft auf Anhieb, aber leider nicht ganz. Ich habe da eine Klasse, die heißt "ProjektkopfAction" und liegt in der Datei "ProjektkopfAction.java". Bei jedem Build wird daraus eine "ProjektKopfAction.class. 

Wenn ich die Klasse auf "ProjektkopfActionX" und auch den Dateinamen umbenenne, dann heißt auch das ergebnis: "ProjektkopfActionX.class"

Ich kann das Problem nicht lösen und den Fehler nicht finden.

Was ist da los? Wo muß ich suchen? Was muß ich überprüfen?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## bronks (25. Aug 2006)

Ich hab jetzt einfach alle Klassen, welche im Namen "Projektkopf" enthalten umbenannt, sodaß das 'k' großgeschrieben wird. Jetzt erzeugt NB diese Klassen falsch.

Das kann wohl nur ein Bug sein?


----------



## bronks (25. Aug 2006)

Problem gelöst: NB bildete sich ein, funktionierende AntScripte ohne Hilfe seines großen Meisters generieren zu können.


----------

